

Bonuses, Power and Inequality - kurtosis
http://stumblingandmumbling.typepad.com/stumbling_and_mumbling/2009/02/bonuses-power-and-inequality.html

======
zby
This is very close to what the mutualists say:
[http://mutualist.blogspot.com/2008/11/organization-theory-
la...](http://mutualist.blogspot.com/2008/11/organization-theory-latest-
chapter.html) I must admit I am convinced on many aspects of their critique of
the current system - but still I don't buy their solutions.

